# RMC



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello everybody. I just got admission in rawalpindi medical college. Can someone plz guide me on how to get through this year. Also whats the atmosphere like etc etc. Also I ve heard there is alot of ragging at rmc. Any suggestions on how to cope with that and with studies too.


----------



## GQdoc786 (Sep 29, 2009)

When are classes starting?!!!


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

GQdoc786 said:


> When are classes starting?!!!


Dnt know yet. I have to submit fees tommorrow.


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi i have to submit fees tommorrow and a friend just told me that they take interview on the day of fee deposition.Is it true? Also i have heard that in sims letter they have told to produce a medical certificate which declares that you have been vaccinated against tetanus etc etc. but no such thing is mentioned in my letter from rmc. Someone plz tell me whether a medical certificate is required or not. i have contacted rmc and they said submit the document if you can!!! now I am really confused so please help.


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

no such thing as a medical certificate is mentioned on my letter either. i guess it is not a requirement, but if somebody knows for sure please do tell. 

@Sehrish, my interview is on the 11th. (at rmc) it would be so nice of you if you tell me how yours goes along tomorrow, so that i can be prepared for what to expect. thanks ! #yes


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

GQdoc786 said:


> When are classes starting?!!!


20th Dec.


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

ayesha_ said:


> no such thing as a medical certificate is mentioned on my letter either. i guess it is not a requirement, but if somebody knows for sure please do tell.
> 
> @Sehrish, my interview is on the 11th. (at rmc) it would be so nice of you if you tell me how yours goes along tomorrow, so that i can be prepared for what to expect. thanks ! #yes


Aoa. Here goes. arrived at the rmc auditorium at 8. the peon directed us inside where we had to show our call letter. when they verified it, they handed over a filewhich contained a small receipt, a small booklet and few stapled pages. they separated all the candidates from their parents. the candidates were asked to sit in front seats while parents were seated at the back. they gave us time to fill out the papers in the file. the faculty was everywhere for assistance. Any way we had to write some personal data on receipt and also on 1st page of the small booklet. The rest of the booklet was to be filled by medical examiners later. also we had to completely fill the stapled pages. they contained questions to assess our personality by circling yes or no. whichever candidate completed the file was to start by going to each counter. the first counter took all ourorignal documents and signed on the receipt. then we moved to the second counter with parents where the challan forms were being distributed. candidates were supposed to fill it and give form to their parents. while the candidates moved to the third counter, parents went to the bank to deposit fees. third counter comprised of medical exam.a doctor asked me my family history regarding medicine. checked my pulse and marked on my booklet. then checked my eyesight and then i was to submit my personality test. after getting clearance they again signed on the receipt. when my parents returned with a copy i was to submit it to the second counter and get his sign on the receipt also. when all the columns on receipt are signed, work is done. we had to keep the receipt. phew!! yup that is xactly what happened!

As much as i m embarassed to tell i want to say watch out for seniors tommorrow. when i was waiting, two girls tricked me into showing them the canteen. (i am still cursing my self for believing them) they claimed to be new. when i came out of the audotrium with some other new ones,( thank God i wasnt alone) a gang of seniors cornered us. 
moral lesson: there is no lesson here just information: rmc is full of ragging. #sad


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

^W.s. Thank you* so* much for sharing your experience.  and for warning about the seniors #baffled 

See you at RMC!
(btw i heard the classes have been postponed and they are probably not starting from the 20th now.)


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

seniors are every where you can't escape #angry


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

shanikhan said:


> seniors are every where you can't escape #angry


#sad This is really pitiful.#sad


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

ayesha_ said:


> ^W.s. Thank you* so* much for sharing your experience.  and for warning about the seniors #baffled
> 
> See you at RMC!
> (btw i heard the classes have been postponed and they are probably not starting from the 20th now.)


No problem. See you there.#happy


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Please use the multi-quote button to reply to multiple posts instead of posting twice. It's the button right next to the quote button. Thanks.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Sehrish Ch. said:


> Hello everybody. I just got admission in rawalpindi medical college. Can someone plz guide me on how to get through this year. Also whats the atmosphere like etc etc. Also I ve heard there is alot of ragging at rmc. Any suggestions on how to cope with that and with studies too.


RMC is great, the ragging isn't an issue as it used to be because 1st and 2nd years are separated into different campuses now, so the only seniors you will deal with for the most part are the ones in second year, and they were just recently chicken first year students too so not a big deal. Unless you live in the hostels, so then that would be an issue for a few months =) 

Seniors sense fear in new students, just the way dogs do, so don't be scared, and fooling/ragging/hazing is a great way to bond and make friends! Some of my best senior friends were the ones who tried to initiate me. The atmosphere is relaxed for the most part. Just study hard all year round..


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

maik7upurz said:


> RMC is great, the ragging isn't an issue as it used to be because 1st and 2nd years are separated into different campuses now, so the only seniors you will deal with for the most part are the ones in second year, and they were just recently chicken first year students too so not a big deal. Unless you live in the hostels, so then that would be an issue for a few months =)
> 
> Seniors sense fear in new students, just the way dogs do, so don't be scared, and fooling/ragging/hazing is a great way to bond and make friends! Some of my best senior friends were the ones who tried to initiate me. The atmosphere is relaxed for the most part. Just study hard all year round..


Thanks. But i m still against ragging. Did you go to rmc too? Any idea when classes are starting?


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

I called them today, they were saying there's a meeting on monday (3rd) in which they will decide when the classes should start..


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

O come on. Why is it taking so long. Start the classes already. holidays have become so boring.


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

^so true :/


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

now they are saying the classes will probably start in the 2nd week of january....


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont get it. Why are they delaying it so much.


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

i heard that there is a conflict going on between pmdc and uhs/punjab government on the issue of "increasing of the seats". apparently pmdc still hasn't approved the additional seats and the 4 new medical colleges, and until they do so, uhs will probably not be starting classes. #dull#dull#dull


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Sehrish Ch. said:


> Thanks. But i m still against ragging. Did you go to rmc too? Any idea when classes are starting?


I'm a graduate. This is the main RMC fan page of RMC on fb, if there is a date set, someone there might mention it. Login | Facebook


----------



## irum mahmood (Jan 8, 2011)

hi its irum can any one please tell me that which books are recommended for [general anatommy and EMBRYOLOGY] at RMC and HOW ARE THE TEACHERS AT RMC Imean to say how are they academically?


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

maik7upurz said:


> I'm a graduate. This is the main RMC fan page of RMC on fb, if there is a date set, someone there might mention it. Login | Facebook


Thanks


----------



## irum mahmood (Jan 8, 2011)

*Your post has been deleted. Please read the forum rules. Thanks.*


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

Attention all rawalians. Rmc classes of 1st year start from 17 January (Monday).


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Thanks.


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

Sehrish Ch. said:


> Attention all rawalians. Rmc classes of 1st year start from 17 January (Monday).


Yay


----------

